# PUL vs. "laminate" ???



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I didn't want this to get lost in the "is it a FB" thread, so I'm starting a new one...

What's the difference between a laminated fabric and PUL? I thought PUL stood for polyurethane LAMINATE. When a WAHM sends out a fabric to get laminated, is the process different than for PUL? Is it just that the L layer is thicker on "laminated" fabrics? If memory serves, you can have thick or thin PUL - like the day vs. night bumpy covers.

Thoughts? Insights? Free samples?


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I don't know the answer to a couple of your questions, but I do know that there are different thicknesses of laminate. I think there's 1 mm PUL, which is pretty soft and good for daytime, and 2 mm is thicker, more waterproof, and plasticky. There's also breathable PUL, but I'm not sure how it's breathable.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Jess, I may be totally wrong, but I believe many have just come to think of the typical solid PUL's that HH and FB use as"PUL", and that the prints are thought of as "laminated prints". I think the only difference is that the "PUL" (solid) is a non absorbant synthetic matieral purchased already laminated and the prints are woven or other materials that the WAHM sends out to be laminated. I think it sounds inaccurate to say the soids are, in themselves, PUL. The laminate is laminate, the material is material. If the solids were pure PUL, they would be clear. :LOL
OK, am I about to get slammed with the facts?


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

wanted to add...
I think it would be most accurate to describe PUL's when saying "PUL". For instance, "made with PUL Polyester in solid colors", or "made with 2 MIL PUL Woven Cotton Prints", or "made with PUL Nylon Prints". KWIM? This would make it clear to people who have never seen the product, what it will feel like and how it will function.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

PUL (polyester urethane laminate) yup it is all the same stuff. The only difference is that sometimes a cotton or nylon woven or knit will be laminated than the usual polyester but it is still referred to as 'pul'. Most of the WAHM pul comes from fabrite.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

Adding to what Bethan said... there are also different kinds of laminate. The ones used most often in dipes are 1 mil or 2 mil non-breathable. There is also a very thin breathable that is similar to the 1 mil and another breathable that is similar in weight to the 2 mil but a lot stretchier (It's called Hy-Fab and it's my favorite







)

Oh, and most of the 100% polyester solids WAHM's use come from Fabrite already laminated, that's why most everyone has the same standard solid colors.


----------



## Scarlet (Mar 18, 2003)

ooh didn't know about that one... don't suppose you'd be willing to snip me a little sample so I could feel it would you? Fabricaholic on the loooooose! I prefer the 2mil to the 1mil but miss the stretchy.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

lol! Sure, I've got a bag of scraps, PM me your addy and I'll send you some on Monday


----------



## PosieMama (Mar 6, 2002)

oops


----------



## mema21 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm confused. I recently bought what I thought was PUL but when it arrived it was laminated, like plastic coated. I wanted to make wet bags with it but my daughter says the inside (unlaminated) side will go mouldy if it stays wet. When she had MCN made with PUL they weren't 'plasticie' on the outside. Can someone set me straight, do I have to look for PUL not classified as laminate or what. I dont want to keep buying more fabric until I stumble upon the correct type. Thanks


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Do you have a joanns near you? They carry Babyville pul there, so you can see upfront what you are buying. I've used it it and it was pretty good stuff. It isn't in the normal fabric area, I think near the little baby hats and appliques. You can probably ask.

If you need to purchase online, maybe verybaby.com or diapersewingsupplies.com.


----------

